# Nuevo Chimbote centro y afueras



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

A ver, estas fueron las ultimas fotos que tome de mi cuidad. Espero que les guste estos nuevos angulos y las afueras.

Comienzo una tarde...
Saliendo de Chimbote y cruzando este rio y pantanos que separan a este distrito.



















Aca, desde la panamericana se ve Nuevo Chimbote. Hacia el otro lado no hay nada aparte de un area que pertenece a la marina. (solo arena)










Iglesia Mormona










Aca por primera vez veo lo que antes no existia cuando fui hace 2 años...
(ahi viene mi amiga corriendo)



















Me quedo impresionado por el tamaño de esta catedral










Me sorprende mas como mi celu no le hace justicia a lo que ven mis ojos





































Luego que se me pasa el trauma al ver el "cartel" que dice "plaza mayor", tome esta foto excluyendo ese horror claro



















Ahora que ya conoci la plaza de armas de Nuevo Chimbote decido irme al este a ver que hay....todo aventurero y llego a un lugar que la verdad no se que es pero se llama "flipper"



















Despues de esto no recuerdo donde mas fui o mejor dicho; no recuerdo los nombres de los lugares.




























Aca me gusto mucho el lugar por la vista














































Aca en otro lugar que no recuerdo el nombre




























Trate de acercame pero los animales siempre se corren de mi, sera mi aura? jaja










Cuando tome esta foto me acorde de libidito que una vez hablo de no haber visto una foto nueva de este hospital....aca otra pues.










Ya cayendo el sol, vuelvo al centro de Nuevo Chimbote










Esta es una de mis tomas favoritas. Sin mentir, me acorde de Vane por que le gustan las tomas de atardeceres.










Una de las pocas tomas que rescate y que no salio borrosa. Que colera, todo por tomar las fotos con el celu!










Aca la plaza de armas de Nuevo Chimbote en un atardecer lindo










casas frente a la plaza










Esperando taxi......










Todavia esperando..>( ..tenia que ser Domingo!










Este fue un dia super nice para mi por que llege a conocer areas de mi cuidad que no sabia existian. Espero que les guste mi recorrido!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, pasa piola el lugar, y la iglesia está muy bonita, ojala la acaben pronto.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

todavia no se ve mucho en Nuevo Chimbote,tendremos que esperar un tiempo para que se desarrolle el sitio.La Catedral esta muy bonita.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

a mi si me gusto


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias Tiby!!!!!!!!!!!! de hecho pues, me encanta la foto, los dos atardeceres me gustan, pero este que "yo inspirè" cien mil veces mas.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

espectacular las fotos. me encantan esas tremendas plazas enfrente de los monumentos. me doy cuenta que la iglesia tiene aspecto antiguo pero es nueva. su cúpula parece sacada de alguna ciudad eslava, o de florencia...
maravillosas las fotos. pregunta: porqué se llama "nuevo chimbote"? es un barrio nuevo


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Son fotos tomadas por un celular? Están buenísimas! Y Nuevo Chimbote se ve muy agradable. Excelente recorrido!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bonitas fotos, esta quedando muy bien Nuevo Chimbote!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

el thread mas bonito de chimbote...


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buen thread, excelente recorrido.
Veo q te divertiste bien y si bien lo tengo entendido creo q la plaza de Nuevo Chimbote es la más grande del Perù, o no? Confírmame esto, por fis.
Saludos.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Bonitos esos lugares de Chimbote ojala elijan mejores autoridades municipales en las elecciones proximas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> el thread mas bonito de chimbote...


Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos, la plaza y la catedral se ven muy bonitas, de aquí a algunos años el lugar habrá mejorado aun más.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

buenas las fotos! se ve bien nuevo chimbote, aunque le falta más y creo q tiene potencial para crecer ... la catedral esta muy bonita, ojalá la terminen este año de una vez.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Marsupilami said:


> espectacular las fotos. me encantan esas tremendas plazas enfrente de los monumentos. me doy cuenta que la iglesia tiene aspecto antiguo pero es nueva. su cúpula parece sacada de alguna ciudad eslava, o de florencia...
> maravillosas las fotos. pregunta: porqué se llama "nuevo chimbote"? es un barrio nuevo


Nuevo Chimbote es un distrito al sur de Chimbote, pero pertenece a la misma ciudad. Pense lo mismo la ver la cupula y pregunte. Segun me dijeron, algunas partes son importadas de Italia....aunque no me consta. Saludos


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Pocas Cosas said:


> Buen thread, excelente recorrido.
> Veo q te divertiste bien y si bien lo tengo entendido creo q la plaza de Nuevo Chimbote es la más grande del Perù, o no? Confírmame esto, por fis.
> Saludos.


Oficialmente no confirmo nada, pero tengo entendido que si es la mas grande del pais. Que recuerde (hace 2 años), cuando estaba en construccion decia que esta seria la plaza de armas mas grande de Peru.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Parece que la cúpula de la Iglesia estuviera cubierta con azulejos, porque brilla a la luz del sol.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Si que nos falta harto, pero por que si Chimbote es una de las ciudades mas productoras del pais, no como lei en un post en la cual la tildaban de un pueblo pobre, aqui se produce el 50% de acero del Peru y la mayor cantidad de conservas y harina de pescado del Peru........ Muy aparte de ello recibe casi 400 y pico millones de soles de regalias,,,,, y donde esta eso >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Miren Miraflores, San Isidro....... Y el resto del norte no es ajeno a esta injusticia..........


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que cheveres las fotos de este nuevo lugar...... Esta quedando muy bien !


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindas fotos del Distrito Chimbotano!!!


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

LO UNICO SALAVABLE ES LA CATEDRAL... EL DISEÑO DE LA PALZA ES SIMPLEMENTE HORRIBLE.........DONDE ESTA LA INOVACION Y CREATIVIDAD DE LA ARQUITECTURA.....
CREO QUE LOS TIEMPOS PASADOS FUERON MEJORES.....XDDXDXD....LOS ARQUITECTOS DE AHORA YA NO VALEN LA PENA..... LOS MEJORES ESTARAN FUERA DEL PAIS ... O DONDE ESTAN¨¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡....


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

ahh!!!!!!!! me gusta chimbote, el centro esta espectacular la plaza y la catedral estupenda

ahora quiero ver fotos de toda la ciudad en general sus demas distritos kay:


salu2


----------



## luisinho81 (Dec 18, 2009)

Alguien sabe como va la obra del centro comercial que se construye en chimbote, saben si hay algun threads abierto??? Tambien del complejo habitacional URBI y el centro comercial en nuevo chimbote???


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Me gusta la iglesia =)


----------



## mardeplata (Jul 11, 2010)

ola podrias poner mas cosas de chimbote gracias


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

chimbote es una ciudad eminentemente pesquera e industrial, aunque dicen que olor a pescado es muy fuerte

no lo se?

pero se ve bien en las fotos

saludos


.................................................................

PUNO, EN MIL FOTOS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1152489


----------



## mardeplata (Jul 11, 2010)

el olor es por la zona industrial y es por dias donde se produce arina no es todo el año nuevo chimbote no tienen olor el centro de chimbote tampoco tiene la mas grande plaza de armas y su potencial y geografia con unas obras mas chimbote facilmente se puede combertir en poco tiempo en la ciudad mas moderna con un moderno malecon con pista alado y el resto se vera


----------



## futernamb (May 22, 2010)

Exactamente, el olor es sólo por temporadas, y en el centro de Chimbote y en el distrito de Nuevo Chimbote no huele así, el olor de las fábricas llega hasta una zona llamada "Trapecio" que está cerca al terminal terrestre al sur del centro de Chimbote, y si llegas por el norte puedes encontrarte con las fábricas de Coishco algo así como cuándo llegas a Trujillo por el sur y antes pasas por las fábricas que están en Salaverry.


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

una pregunta x q esa catedral tenia una grua? es contemporanea? o antigua? y x q tiene las entradas y ventanas tapeadas?

en el norte les encanta hacer esas estructuras no? en trujillo vi algunas similares en una av.


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

futernamb said:


> Exactamente, el olor es sólo por temporadas, y en el centro de Chimbote y en el distrito de Nuevo Chimbote no huele así, el olor de las fábricas llega hasta una zona llamada "Trapecio" que está cerca al terminal terrestre al sur del centro de Chimbote, y si llegas por el norte puedes encontrarte con las fábricas de Coishco algo así como cuándo llegas a Trujillo por el sur y antes pasas por las fábricas que están en Salaverry.


exactamente el problema de chibote no creo q sea el olor!!
pero si muchos mas..


----------



## walter31 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Panorámica de Chimbote y Nvo Chimbote*

Esta es una Panorámica de Nvo Chimbote y Chimbote desde un cerro ubicado 
en el sureste hacia las afueras de la ciudad. A la izquierda está la zona sur,
destacando el Hosp. Regional y la nueva catedral. Hacia el centro se ubican las
bahías de Samanco y Chimbote, la isla blanca y en tierra la zona de humedales 
y el rio Lacramarca que divide Nvo Chimbote de Chimbote antiguo. Este ultimo
se observa bastante más lejos hacia el norte (la izquierda), sin embargo se 
pueden apreciar el estadio, la zona de puertos y el cerro donde se ubica el 
cerro de la paz (de donde usualmente se obtienen las ya clásicas panorámicas 
de de chimbote y la isla blanca).


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

FALTA ACTUALIZAR EL THREAD, HAY FOTOS MUCHO MAS MODERNA, INGRESEN AL THREAD DE Chimbote Just it...


----------



## dark0dc0 (Aug 30, 2010)

…


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

algunas fotos mas por favor...


----------



## Haryer (Jan 28, 2011)

pero sera para el 2010 lo del nuevo mapa, aunque lo dudo q esto sea factible


----------



## luisinho81 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hay un Treadth para Chimbote y Nuevo Chimbote haber si lo podemos reflotar con los aportes!!!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1340285


----------

